

Moola: Accept credit card payments in ten lines of code. - teejayvanslyke
http://moolarb.com

======
_pius
The landing page looks nice and you could have something here, but you're
going to need to do a better job on the marketing.

The alternative to your product is using something like Gumroad
(<https://gumroad.com/>) or building against the Stripe API directly, which is
well-known for being gloriously simple. Your job is to show developers that
using your micro-framework is significantly better than doing a simple
integration of the Stripe gem into a framework they already use.

My advice would be to show all of the screens that Moola autogenerates to
really demonstrate the added value you're providing. Better yet, create a
screencast going from download to deploy in 60 seconds.

From a technical perspective, I'd also recommend using a YAML file to store
the configuration settings in one place, making the process even easier. Good
luck.

~~~
teejayvanslyke
_plus, thank you for your advice! I've considered doing a screencast and will
create one as soon as I'm back from my travels. I built the tool mainly for
dogfooding my own products and figured I'd build a marketing site to see
whether there's any interest.

Re: YAML configuration, that's a good suggestion. I wanted to keep the
footprint lean and uncomplicated, so I figured swaying away from config files
in favor of Sinatra settings was consistent with that philosophy. YAML would
be effective for environment-based configuration.

Thanks again!

------
obilgic
moola.com ?

~~~
teejayvanslyke
Taken :(

